# Forged Aluminum Slotted TTF Slingshot!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share with you a slingshot I made a week ago. This is actually the one I shot the entire ECST competition with. And I think it did pretty good for being fairly new. It is also only my second TTF forged slingshot that I have made for myself and the first one that I have shot extensively. I hope you guys enjoy the pics! Josh


----------



## wromble (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful simple design! I love it


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks man! Hopefully after I move, I will be able to make some to sell if anyone is interested. My shop will be going down in a couple of weeks but just maybe I will be able to make a couple more before then. Josh


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yup, one killer design.

I gotta make one for myself out of some 1/2" rod.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Tell me how the 1/2 inch works out! Josh


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Thanks! Tell me how the 1/2 inch works out! Josh


You bent first THEN cut the slots right?

I'll have to make a jig for bending, the turns are too tight for a rod roll.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep . I bent it, then cut the forks to length and then cut the slots.

That's why hot forging is better . I can't wait to see what you come up with! Just promise me not to sell them OK? As soon as I get moved and stuff I am going to start producing some of these things. I just need more time . Josh


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking shooter `Josh.....only suggestion put match sticks in the band loop ..so the band will not slide back & out as you shoot....

Oh yes congrants young man at the 6th place ECST event....Glad your parents took you..some thing to always remember~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah I was going to but it is so dang tight I didn't need them. I could barely get them in. Plus I only had one set of matchsticks with me. Yeah it was awesome! Hope I can make it next year! Josh


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Yep . I bent it, then cut the forks to length and then cut the slots.
> 
> That's why hot forging is better . I can't wait to see what you come up with! Just promise me not to sell them OK? As soon as I get moved and stuff I am going to start producing some of these things. I just need more time . Josh


Never, ever, ever, never, ever would I sell something I didn't come up with 

Once you get going, I'll have to keep up!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I knew you wouldn't but I just wanted to put that out there 

Ha we will see. Your pretty flipping popular right now, and your stuff is amazing! I think I will be chasing you for a long long while .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it a lot! Looking forward to seeing more.

Tom


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I am glad you like it! I am going to try to make a few more forged slingshots before my time is up here. And hopefully I can get a few up to sell. Josh


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the simplicity of it, Let me ask you Josh it looks like is NOT symmetrical, is this the case?

Cheers.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Indeed. It is purposefully non symmetrical. It is very hard to make it perfectly symmetrical so I use that to my advantage to make it more ergonomic. I find them much more comfortable and possibly more accurate when they are a bit leaned over to the shooting side. Makes for a more comfortable hold. Josh


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like it! Simple and sweet.


----------



## Swejim (Nov 5, 2013)

This slingshot looks great!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I got to shoot the woods course with you and that slingshot is just like your shooting: Spot on and Precise!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks man! I don't recognize your forum name. Maybe you introduced yourself with your real name? Could you jog my memory? Thanks! Josh


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

My real name is John - I was the newbie to the sport.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ah OK. Cool man! It's good to see new people to the sport. Hope you make it back next year! Josh


----------

